# Fly Fishing outting



## foersterhunter (Jan 21, 2002)

Any one interested in a flyfishing outting in the Grayling area sometime in June.Would prefer a boating trip as i have a drift boat i want to get use of this summer.


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

I might be if it coincides with my trip up. I'll be up the 15th thru 22nd although I doubt I'll fish either of those nights as the first and last night in camp will probably be family nights at the campfire. Sunday thru Friday will probably be fair game though.


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

I'm probably going to be up there either the last week on June or the first week of July on the Ausable. Vacation time.
This is how I have it planned....I'll be on the Ausable 2 times a week until sept. Usually weekdays. So just give me a hollar


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

I would definetly be interested. I will have vacation time later June. Look forward to it.


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

I Got 2 weeks vacation and will probably spend all of it on the ausable. plan on being up in june for sure. anytime is good for me. But I have no boat so ill be wading it! Let me know!!!


----------

